

Ask HN: Best cross platform mobile SDK for simple apps / rapid development? - ironicaldiction

I know there are many SDKs, and I have boiled my choice down to a select few: phonegap, appcelerator, ionic, and maybe xamarian (but it&#x27;s pretty pricey).<p>My use case is pretty simple: talk to a middleware server and implement about 4 features with different sets of json data.  What&#x27;s the platform that will allow me to get this out the fastest (ideally a month to 8 weeks)?<p>The app does have to be production quality though...this is a consulting gig for a small company.
======
edtechdev
ionic (which includes phonegap/cordova), seems to be very popular

~~~
ironicaldiction
that's actually what I ended up going with : )

